

Run Chrome Apps on Android and iOS - tosh
https://developer.chrome.com/apps/chrome_apps_on_mobile

======
tosh
Now also with current Intel CrossWalk support:
[http://blog.chromium.org/2014/09/now-with-faster-dev-
workflo...](http://blog.chromium.org/2014/09/now-with-faster-dev-workflow-and-
modern.html)

GitHub Project: [https://github.com/MobileChromeApps/mobile-chrome-
apps](https://github.com/MobileChromeApps/mobile-chrome-apps)

Related StackOverflow answer: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23605751/do-
mobile-chrome...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23605751/do-mobile-
chrome-apps-run-in-chrome)

------
AdmiralAsshat
So does this mean that using a combination of Cordova and the recently-
available ARChon, I could theoretically run an Android app packaged as a
Chrome App running inside Chrome on an Android device?

